# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Testosterone shot, LEAK??? Please answer quickly.

## TheKing.

Hey guys, I just recently started shooting myself with test. Today was the second time I have shot myself. 200mg 1 ml. Ok so, I took my shot today, no problem. Afterwards there was no bleeding so I did not put a bandaid. I ull up my sweat pants and sat down. 20 min later I feel it is a little wet right where I took my shot on my sweat pants. I am curious t know what it is and why? 
Can the testosterone leak out of the area it was shot into?????

Please hurry fast so I can figure out what to do.

----------


## Deltasaurus

ur fine

----------


## TheKing.

Well, I am not in pain, I am just curious to know if it is testosterone leaking and how to I prevent this? I am using a 21 gauge. Should I go smaller? Also,
I have kind of a fat ass. Not very fat, just a little, so is it possible I am shooting into fat?

----------


## peump

how long are the needles? 1.5 should be fine. 
also try Z track method



To give a Z-track injection, use the non-dominant hand to move and hold the skin and subcutaneous tissue about 1–1.5 in (2.5–3.75 cm) laterally from the injection site. Alert patients when the medication is about to be injected. Ask them to breathe through their mouth and to try to relax the muscle to avoid muscle resistance. Continue holding the displaced skin and tissue until after the needle is removed. Dart the syringe rapidly into the site at a 90° angle. Aspirate on the syringe to be sure that a blood vessel has not been penetrated. Inject the medication slowly into the muscle. Be sure that the syringe is completely empty, including the air, before withdrawing the syringe. Withdraw the syringe and immediately release the skin and subcutaneous tissue.

http://www.enotes.com/nursing-encycl...rack-injection

----------


## hellapimpin

did you massage the area for a couple minutes? i made that a habit because i will get leakage also..not much to worry about but you obviously want to keep in as much as you can..

i usually hold firmly on the injection site with a swab for about 30sec or so..and then begin massaging for a min or 2.. try it out

----------


## THORSZ

I have had that happen before. I found pulling the needle out slow helps. Wait until you have blood shoot out, that's a lot of fun...

----------


## TheKing.

Ok guys. Thanks for the replies. My problem is likely that I pulled out to fast, didnt massage and didnt cover area afterwards..

It didnt leak too much, I think I still got most of it in there.

Thanks

----------


## ZonaDave

i use to have this problem and i realized i was injecting too fast. i use a 23g needle and i can push it in pretty fast so a 21g will go even faster. 21g is too big IMO.

try using a 23g and push it in slowly to allow your muscle to absorb the T. if you push the T in too fast the msucle can't absorb it fast enough and it has no other place to go so it comes back out the hole.

----------


## DSM4Life

Thats your innocents leaking out.

----------


## bd50

u should always massage bro,,, that helps prevent soreness for the days that follow,, and avoids the oil from lumping.

----------


## ericm6901

had the same problem and inside the oils were little red spots...was injecting in the shoulder and still got good results so i never worried too much.(and i was massaging the area before and after).

----------


## Dinosaur

panic, other than that it all gooood.
very common issue.

----------


## whiteowl

peump is spot on.

----------


## redz

Definitely use a smaller pin, 25G is best imo. hold the skin apart when pushing the pin into your leg then let go of the skin once its all the way in. When finsihed injecting wait 10 seconds before pulling the pin out and do it slowly.

----------

